# Dana White: Who Wants To See Brock Lesnar vs. Fedor Emelianenko Fight?



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

> It's well known that I'm a mark for both men, for wildly different reasons, so when Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) President Dana White recently posed this incendiary question on the Underground, it was my duty to help out the despondent mixed martial arts (MMA) despot.
> 
> Indeed, White -- who is perhaps bored and trolling MMA forums because he has nothing to do this weekend -- actually asked for fan feedback on a fight between former UFC heavyweight champion, Brock Lesnar, and his personal white whale, Fedor Emelianenko.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2012/8/28/3...o-see-brock-lesnar-vs-fedor-emelianenko-fight


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

TBH I'm over it. Never was a fan of Fedor, didn't get the Brock-hype. It's old news to me.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This fight would no longer break any records nor actually mean very much with regards to contemporary MMA, but **** yes i would still love to see it


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Not at all. 

Fedor is a legend but one of the past. Lesnar was a flash in the pan. 

I'd rather stick to current day fighters at the top of the game. The difference now is we don't have a second big promotion which houses legendary fighters, so the hype created by Pride just cannot be matched. Everything is much more routine now, day to day sport kinda stuff.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Me 100% sure that all do, but most just want to talk scam. 

This fight will break records, even though Fedor is past or Brock is old or whatever guys say. This fight will bring nuts to records.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It would've been the biggest fight ever if done in the right time. I'd still love to see it but it's not nearly as appealing as it used to be.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought I saw this thread posted before. Anyways of course I would want to see this from an exhibition standpoint. It's no longer for a title, but it'll be very entertaining nonetheless. 

EZ million dollar pay day for both. Once in awhile you need a spectacle. Toney vs Couture was one. Doesn't hurt MMA, in fact it bolsters it that is unless Couture would have lost...haha. 

Sadly it's probably going to last one round. I see Fedor swinging hard as per his last 30 odd fights.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

All of you would watch. And the fight would indeed still sell and potentially break records. Quit fronting.

That said, Dana is clearly trolling.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would still love to see this, I still want to see Fedor in the UFC against anyone there...


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Indeed, it would have been the biggest fight in MMA history, if done at the right time...

While Fedor was still undefeated, and while Lesnar hadn't gotten hit in the face yet...

Now, not only Fedor is past it, we all know he will just swing until he tags Brock, who will turtle up as always...

Not a fight I'm interested in...but I'd still watch it


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

I wanna see it. Brock is always an exciting fight win or lose. And Fedor I would love to see him in the UFC and go on a win streak.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

IMO Fedor fights are art, wether he wins or not!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> All of you would watch. And the fight would indeed still sell and potentially break records. Quit fronting.
> 
> That said, Dana is clearly trolling.


This. he's just stirring the UG up which is something he likes to do to my understanding.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

"I only watch up and comers" hipsters appear.
They use "Annoying logic".
It's not very effective.

Seeing Fedor back in a ring/cage again is awesome, he is one of the greatest and although he had the 3 loss streak, he can still fight better than nearly everyone in MMA. Lesnar, well he wasn't supposed to be the HW champion. He wasnt supposed to beat Mir, Couture, Carwin. He did. Could he do the same against the 2nd greatest of all time?

Exciting fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not interested. They had their chance and for whatever reasons it was never put together, it's not the fight that it used to be, there's no point trying too hard to get M1 to agree now. Brock isn't even contracted to the UFC anymore..


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't miss Lesnar's head being pounded on by Fedor fists in a million years. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd watch the **** out of it. Ain't gonna happen though.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I would certainly watch it, it would be really entertaining. I wouldn't get too excited about it though. But I think most folk would watch it without a doubt - probably be a huge seller to be honest.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor has already officially retired, Brock has no interest in fighting in MMA anymore, that's why he is back to wrasslin'. 

The fight is nonsense.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Id pay to watch it. But theres one fight that I would pay double the regular ppv price to see. You guys remember 2007? Id still love to see Couture vs Fedor. I think Randy could still be competitive and give Fedor a good run. That would be epic  

Lesnar vs Fedor would be like 2nd place for me. Anyone wanna show some love for Couture vs Fedor? raise01:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Finkelstein sporting UFC gear :dunno:




3DLee said:


> Id pay to watch it. But theres one fight that I would pay double the regular ppv price to see. You guys remember 2007? Id still love to see Couture vs Fedor. I think Randy could still be competitive and give Fedor a good run. That would be epic
> 
> Lesnar vs Fedor would be like 2nd place for me. Anyone wanna show some love for Couture vs Fedor? raise01:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Would rather see Ken Shamrock VS Dan Severn 2.

For real though...I would watch it. Most MMA fans would be pretty stoked about it...Even if this is too little too late to be relevant.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So they are going to put a spent Brock Lesnar in with a fading fador to prop him up, then give him a high profile fight.

He SHOULD beat Brock but any championship caliber fighter will put Fedor down like a horse with a broken leg.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd pay to watch it


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Fcuk Brock.

Fedor vs Jones is what I want to see.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How about Cormier-Fedor. This would be a fun fight between two very similar fighters. Both have good hands, explosive, short/chubby combination. One has his wrestling and the other *****. That or Fedor-Cain.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I think this fight is going to be a one time thing, like Randy Couture vs James Toney, they are going to market the hell out of it and treat it as a special freakshow. I dont think Dana White wants to see Vadim more than one time. That said, why the hell not, I would even like to see Shaq vs Hong Man Choi, the UFC could use more freakshows or fantasy fights. They have been trailing off the "legitimate sport" path as of late anyways.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

3DLee said:


> Id pay to watch it. But theres one fight that I would pay double the regular ppv price to see. You guys remember 2007? Id still love to see Couture vs Fedor. I think Randy could still be competitive and give Fedor a good run. That would be epic
> 
> Lesnar vs Fedor would be like 2nd place for me. Anyone wanna show some love for Couture vs Fedor? raise01:


Nah, Fedor would walk through Randy.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

nah, Fedor's well past his prime & Brock can't take a decent punch anyway.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Nah, Fedor would walk through Randy.


Depends on what they fought in. In a ring Fedor all day, in a cage it would be a very different story.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I still have no idea why people wouldnt want to see this. No one's saying "Winner gets the world title". Hell I was pumped to watch Arlovski Vs Sylvia 4. It's just a fight, probably not even the main event. Brock Vs Fedor would be awesome, prime or not.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Depends on what they fought in. In a ring Fedor all day, in a cage it would be a very different story.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


It's possible could have lasted longer but thats it.

Randy has nothing for Fedor.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

Cracks me up..all the nay sayers...:confused03:

They would all tune in 2 c it......


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I've said it a thousand times already but Lesnar would have beat Fedor in his first fight. You think Bigfoot kicked Fedors ass? Let Brock sit on top of him for a minute or so and you'd see a real gnp finish. Brock would have done what Sapp was supposed to do for Japanese mma.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> I've said it a thousand times already but Lesnar would have beat Fedor in his first fight. You think Bigfoot kicked Fedors ass? Let Brock sit on top of him for a minute or so and you'd see a real gnp finish. Brock would have done what Sapp was supposed to do for Japanese mma.


:laugh: Brock wouldnt of done shit, soon as Brock starts taking combos he is done, rolls up in a ball and gets pounded on...


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

suniis said:


> Indeed, it would have been the biggest fight in MMA history, if done at the right time...
> 
> While Fedor was still undefeated, and while Lesnar hadn't gotten hit in the face yet...
> 
> ...


A casting punch is not a swing! People are so ignorant (Im not saying you are unless you thought he swings with poor boxing skill). There are other martial arts and punching styles out there!


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: Brock wouldnt of done shit, soon as Brock starts taking combos he is done, rolls up in a ball and gets pounded on...


As much of a joke Brock is, his GnP is a real danger and Fedors TDD is the one thing thats slightly weak esp in contrast. But Brock will probably have to set it up first and that means he will be out struck and turtle up then GnP then fight over. If he does get him down he risks arm bar from fedor, and as deadly as brocks GnP SHOULD be if he had any technique, in reality its weak as hell as Mir and Randy demonstrated.

Biggest danger is herb dean causing an early stoppage in Brocks favor.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: Brock wouldnt of done shit, soon as Brock starts taking combos he is done, rolls up in a ball and gets pounded on...


Why would he be taking combos when he is laying on top of Fedor punching his face in? I take it that you have seen Fedors fights against Bigfoot, Rogers, and Henderson?

Bigfoot took him down and forced a doctor stoppage, Rogers had him in big trouble on the ground, and Hendo knocked him out with a short uppercut whilst grappling. 

I understand your feelings on Brock following the Cain and Overeem matches but tbh Brock has fought 3 UFC champs and Overeem might end up one. What has Fedor done since Cro Cop and Randleman?

Edit: I shouldn't have even replied to such a dumb ass. You'd think I'd know better after being on here so long.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> Why would he be taking combos when he is laying on top of Fedor punching his face in? I take it that you have seen Fedors fights against Bigfoot, Rogers, and Henderson?
> 
> Bigfoot took him down and forced a doctor stoppage, Rogers had him in big trouble on the ground, and Hendo knocked him out with a short uppercut whilst grappling.
> 
> I understand your feelings on Brock following the Cain and Overeem matches but tbh Brock has fought 3 UFC champs and Overeem might end up one. What has Fedor since Cro Cop and Randleman?


Brocks GnP SHOULD be powerful but its not, it took FOREVER to stop Randy, and even mirs chin can survive it, mir said himself its nothing, so dont compared him to Hendo or big foot or brett thats highly ignorant. So WORST case scenario Brock mounts Fedor, well then he has plenty of time to arm bar or simply survive.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well if Brock got top position I'm not sure Fedor could pull off a sub, Mir couldn't. 

My issue is instead of looking at their business model and fixing it they make a desperate attempt to recoop cash on a fight that doesn't exactly scream this is a true sport.

Its moving in the opposite direction of establishing mma as a legitimate sport.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Curious1 said:


> Brocks GnP SHOULD be powerful but its not, it took FOREVER to stop Randy, and even mirs chin can survive it, mir said himself its nothing, so dont compared him to Hendo or big foot or brett rodgers thats highly ignorant.


Randy was trying to tap from the lightest gnp Brock has ever delivered and Mir received the biggest beatdowns his career has ever seen twice. Did you see his corner in the background attempting to stop the second fight or are you just a stupid asshole wanting to talk shit?

Hendo is a great fighter but Rogers and Bigfoot are cans. I feel like an elitist saying this but do you even watch the fights? You sound like a guy that watches the ESPN highlights and than comments on them:confused03:


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> Randy was trying to tap from the lightest gnp Brock has ever delivered and Mir received the biggest beatdowns his career has ever seen twice. Did you see his corner in the background attempting to stop the second fight or are you just a stupid asshole wanting to talk shit?
> 
> Hendo is a great fighter but Rogers and Bigfoot are cans. I feel like an elitist saying this but do you even watch the fights? You sound like a guy that watches the ESPN highlights and than comments on them:confused03:


BAHAHAHAHAHA

LOGIC FAIL

"MIR TOOK THE BEATING OF HIS LIFE"

DOSNT THAT TELL YOU SOMETHING NUMBNUTS?

YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO TROLL SCHOOL DUMBASS!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Curious1 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> LOGIC FAIL
> 
> ...


He did take the beating of his life and more than that Brock was able to totally snuff out any attempts he made to defend himself, in the second fight Mir was helpless on the ground.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lololololol



slapshot said:


> He did take the beating of his life and more than that Brock was able to totally snuff out any attempts he made to defend himself, in the second fight Mir was helpless on the ground.


If Glass chin Mir is taking a beating that means Brocks punches are nothing to worry about.

I cant believe you are so dumb!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Trolls will be trolls.

(I have a feeling he's a formerly banned member screwing with people)


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Yar, lol he'll just get banned.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Yar, lol he'll just get banned.


So thats your game, well im not banned, you are a stupid loser for playing these games fact, and I wouldnt mind being banned anyway because theres not enough people on here.

Go back to troll school, your game is weak because no one cares if they get banned.

Last laugh: LOL

I win Loser! Lololololol


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd still love to see it. Fedor would win now though, Lesnar is just so fragile after his illnesses.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

the ultimate said:


> I'd still love to see it. Fedor would win now though, Lesnar is just so fragile after his illnesses.


He never seemed to fully recover to me either.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

you probably will get banned. Unfortunate though cos prior to this little spat your posts have provoked some decent discussion. Brock does have power in his rabbit punches but he could have a lot more. 

I think if he just got better at striking his GnP would improve. Dude has so much power, I don't know why he doesn't throw bigger shots on the ground.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't think Lesnar was weak after his illness. I just don't think he could ever take a punch. He didn't really get tested in that area until he faught Carwin, which I THINK was after he was sick which is why people draw it down to that.

To be fair though, Shane Carwin, Cain Velasquez and Alistar Overeem, hardly the worst strikers in the division.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd love to see this fight, but nothing to note here. Troll attempt by Dana. It's a shame that this fight didn't happen after UFC 100, it would have been so beyond huge because both were viewed as untouchable at the time. Unfortunately reality set in, and both are past their prime. But, anyone would be a crazy moron to not want to see this fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Curious1 said:


> So thats your game, well im not banned, you are a stupid loser for playing these games fact, and I wouldnt mind being banned anyway because theres not enough people on here.
> 
> Go back to troll school, your game is weak because no one cares if they get banned.
> 
> ...


You don't need to be banned to stop posting here... Just sayin.

I'm sure the members of Sherdog would love a 'OMG would Fedor beat Jesus if Jesus learnt BJJ and TDD?' thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Edit: I shouldn't have even replied to such a dumb ass. You'd think I'd know better after being on here so long.



:laugh: what did i do? 

Uhhh yea anyway, if we want to bring up the end of Fedors career and nothing else we can do the same to Brock. Fedor has fought a 4-5 UFC Champs and his Pride resume is second to none. He was old and past it by the time Big Foot got hold of him, that much is clear. I think it was always clear that Brock could not deal with getting hit Fedor would get him in the first but if need by he could ride it out and take Brock in the late rounds too.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New article about Dana trying to make this fight:



> CHICAGO – Don't get your hopes too up – it's not likely to happen.
> 
> But UFC President Dana White on Saturday said the promotion was close to getting a deal done for a heavyweight megafight between Fedor Emelianenko and Brock Lesnar, a fight that fell apart following the death of Emelianenko's father.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...m-fight?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What could have been. Timing is everything. I'm quite certain Fedor could have been the UFC champ, but may have ultimately lost to JDS in that scenario because Big Foot and Werdum would have been in SF. Fedor would have been the one who dethroned Brock. I blame this 90% on Vadummy and 10% on Fedor for not making his own decision to join the UFC vs Affliction, SF. Waste of time and ultimately hurt his career. Lose to Werdum/Bigfoot or to the future champion in JDS after winning the UFC belt. 

Many things in life is about timing. This fight just wasn't meant to be...


----------

